# Where to live in/near Toronto?



## Ann290512 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi, Im just wondering where would be the right place for myself, my partner and our 16 month old son to live either in or near Toronto..We want somewhere thats safe,cheap and public transport to downtown toronto is a must..Finding it hard to find any information online so if anybody could help here it would be brilliant Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ann290512 said:


> Hi, Im just wondering where would be the right place for myself, my partner and our 16 month old son to live either in or near Toronto..We want somewhere thats safe,cheap and public transport to downtown toronto is a must..Finding it hard to find any information online so if anybody could help here it would be brilliant Thanks


I won't enquire as to what visa you'd be using to enter Canada.

As with most of the world's large cities, cheap and safe don't usually go together. Most less expensive locations with public transit access to downtown Toronto would be dormitory communities such as Pickering, Ajax and Whitby in the east and Mimico, Mississauga and Burlington in the west. What would be your monthly rental/mortgage budget?


----------



## Ann290512 (Oct 12, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> I won't enquire as to what visa you'd be using to enter Canada.
> 
> As with most of the world's large cities, cheap and safe don't usually go together. Most less expensive locations with public transit access to downtown Toronto would be dormitory communities such as Pickering, Ajax and Whitby in the east and Mimico, Mississauga and Burlington in the west. What would be your monthly rental/mortgage budget?


Thanks for your reply.We'd be looking at renting somewhere under 1300$ if possible, or would that be too optimistic?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

That's doable but not within Toronto proper. If I may ask some questions in the hope of helping you further. Do you have work arranged in downtown Toronto? If so what are the intersections? If you live in a dormitory community you would probably commute to downtown on the GO train system


----------



## leebarj (Oct 25, 2013)

I now live in Toronto and very happy being in Canada. For those in your planning phase of moving your family over from the UK. It can be difficult to find Day care in Toronto and the Websites in Canada are lacking in what you maybe used to in UK.
We were very lucky with our two young children and found a new day care in the Don Mills and Lawrence area (nice area). It is call St. George Mini School stgeorgeminischool.ca Preschool and Infant Daycare - Infant Care Toronto, Subsidized Daycare, Daycare in Don Mills, Full day childcare, Preschool very new site and staff are lovely and just what you need with all the stress of moving.


----------

